# Tomatoes - No production



## drackip51 (Jul 31, 2012)

A little background-I live in Fresno, CA - Typical June / July/ Aug temps are 95-110 degrees . Zone 8-9 depending on where your located in the Central Valley .

I have 4 tomato plants that are growing quite well , but have few to none tomatoes . 3-4 feet away I have Bell peppers, Hot Banana peppers, Anaheim Chilies , and a cucumber plant . These are all producing more than I can eat - The cucumber plant is not only producing , it's starting to take over my neighbors front yard as well - These are all in raised beds, same soil , same watering schedule . We are on an odd -even watering days - I get to water Tues,Thurs, and Sat - No watering for anyone on Sundays . I water 4 times a day on my days for about 10 minutes each time ( 0030 / 0530 / 1930 / 2330 ) . I hand water on the off days a couple times each day . 
They are in full sun for 6-8 hours a day. All the plants are about 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 tall in cages . All are flowering . 4 different types : 
Early Girl - About three tomatoes 
Beefsteak - Nothing 
Heirloom - Cherokee - Nothing
Yellow Tomatoes - about three tomatoes 

After no tomatoes for a few weeks , I pruned them all - Basically any branch that didn't have blossoms , and thinned out a few others - Still no fruit starting ...... Tried fertilizing , tried no fertilizer , still no difference 

Any suggestions ?


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

have you seen any bees? if not get a q-tip and swab the flowers with it using the same q-tip for each flower. I bet you will see fruiting then.


----------



## Gary B (Jun 22, 2012)

Live not far from you--Hollister, Ca. Had heirlooms last year, didn't set fruit until mid to late Aug, This year-- have a few cherokee purple, dam few yellow, fair amount of beefsteak and the early girls are loaded. Stephanie, talked of the old Qtip process (remember that as a kid in Lompoc,Ca.)(suppose to be flower capitol ). But tomatoes are self pollinating. Are your plants protected from the wind??? Might try taking a stick (1/4 dowel) and gently tapping the vines with flowers.Good Luck. Let us know.


----------



## mushroomcomposttampa (Aug 4, 2012)

If the tomato plants are dark green then I'd say that you should lower your nitrogen content and up phosphorous/ potassium content (indonesian bat guano is all I use for phosphorus). Next I would try lowering the watering on the tom. In particular cause they are very fragile plants and are prone to pests and disease many of the diseases coming from too much moisture and low oxygen in the soil. After that I would get a reputed magnesium supplement such as epsom salt and foliar feed them with a mixture of a tsp to a gallon 2 or 3 times a week mag is the building block of flowers. If all this fails id bet your problem lies within your ph find a soil acidifying substance and add a small amount to a pot of soil then water to break down for 24 hrs add this to the top layer of your medium then water in this mill make your soil slightly more acidic dropping the soil environment to a more favorable ph level, remember toms like 6.5 ph and not much higher.

Joshua Dunn- Natural Life Specialist & Organics Farmer
www.mushroomcomposttampa.com


----------



## drackip51 (Jul 31, 2012)

Heirloom plant has a few tomatoes starting (about the size of marbles ) I have read further and came across 3-4 different sources stating that tomatoes won't set fruit if the temp is below 55 degrees or above 100 degrees . I gather this means extended periods of time ,not the occasional hot or cool day . If anyone has ever been in Fresno , the temps are well above 100 this time of year on a daily basis ( I think over 30 days out of the last 45) Next year I'll plant them in the raised beds in the back yard and get shade cloth up for the really hot months - Thanx for everyone's input - Fresno Bob


----------



## Camille (Jun 22, 2012)

drackip51 said:


> A little background-I live in Fresno, CA - Typical June / July/ Aug temps are 95-110 degrees . Zone 8-9 depending on where your located in the Central Valley .
> 
> I have 4 tomato plants that are growing quite well , but have few to none tomatoes . 3-4 feet away I have Bell peppers, Hot Banana peppers, Anaheim Chilies , and a cucumber plant . These are all producing more than I can eat - The cucumber plant is not only producing , it's starting to take over my neighbors front yard as well - These are all in raised beds, same soil , same watering schedule . We are on an odd -even watering days - I get to water Tues,Thurs, and Sat - No watering for anyone on Sundays . I water 4 times a day on my days for about 10 minutes each time ( 0030 / 0530 / 1930 / 2330 ) . I hand water on the off days a couple times each day .
> They are in full sun for 6-8 hours a day. All the plants are about 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 tall in cages . All are flowering . 4 different types :
> ...


 You should only fertilize tomato plants at the time you plant and no more or all you will get is alot of big plants. In order for your tomato plants to produce the fruit you want the flowers need to be pollinated. That is why I always plant marigolds among my vegetable garden to bring the bees and butterflies that pollinate. But you can always take a cotton swab or a gentle paint brush and gently pollinate each flower yourself..that should start the process..good luck


----------



## Camille (Jun 22, 2012)

drackip51 said:


> A little background-I live in Fresno, CA - Typical June / July/ Aug temps are 95-110 degrees . Zone 8-9 depending on where your located in the Central Valley .
> 
> I have 4 tomato plants that are growing quite well , but have few to none tomatoes . 3-4 feet away I have Bell peppers, Hot Banana peppers, Anaheim Chilies , and a cucumber plant . These are all producing more than I can eat - The cucumber plant is not only producing , it's starting to take over my neighbors front yard as well - These are all in raised beds, same soil , same watering schedule . We are on an odd -even watering days - I get to water Tues,Thurs, and Sat - No watering for anyone on Sundays . I water 4 times a day on my days for about 10 minutes each time ( 0030 / 0530 / 1930 / 2330 ) . I hand water on the off days a couple times each day .
> They are in full sun for 6-8 hours a day. All the plants are about 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 tall in cages . All are flowering . 4 different types :
> ...


 We also have a watering schedule..Tues and Fri. only. I have found that if you use a soaker hose when watering it gets to the roots better and it helps the plants alot in hot weather. Where we live it has been very dry and so when we are able to water I hook the hose and let it slowly soak the roots and I have alot of roma, and early girl tomatoes, cantaloupes, jalapeno and sweet peppers, cucucumbers (I have already made 14 pints of bread and butter pickles) and our zucchini are all producing great


----------

